
Vivo beats Apple to an under-display fingerprint scanner - SD021
https://www.engadget.com/2017/06/28/vivo-qualcomm-under-display-fingerprint-reader/?sr_source=Facebook
======
zimpenfish
> The Vivo reps couldn't provide a timeline as to when we'll start seeing this
> tech on their devices

I would question the use of the word "beats" in the headline then since this
is just a one-off demo unit with a sensor that isn't even shipping to OEMs
yet.

